

Is Facebook losing its value? - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/08/25/is-facebook-losing-its-value/

======
egiva
I don't think that Facebook will lose much value in the long run, but I have
definitely seen a drop in momentum from them. Also, I'm 100% frustrated with
their constant changes to the fan/group/app pages. It's really hard to manage,
especially if you're a small business person or startup guy/gal who wears a
lot of hats.

Joseph Ranzenbach in this article says: "Insiders, who know better than anyone
what the [Facebook] internal business trends are, have are clearly now more
willing sellers as reflected by the recent consecutive stock price drop in
secondary markets."

Well, I just hope that Facebook can continue their momentum and PLEASE improve
your systems for small businesses - its way too hard to manage a system that
seems to completely change very 4-6 months. I really like their philosophy of
"constant iteration", but man, sometimes I think: how would they design this
if they took everything they know, and started over from scratch?

